# Kaffeine no me detecta la tarjeta TDT en KDE 4  (SOLVED)

## cameta

Y esta funciona correctamente porque con xine puedo verla perfectamente, ademas con kde 3-5 kaffeine funcionaba perfectamente. (Si ya se que no hay que actulizar si funciona, pero KDE 4  es impresionante) .

El problema es que simplemente no detecta el dispositivo.

----------

## cameta

Mis dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> [    7.603261] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  185.18.36  Fri Aug 14 17:18:04 PDT 2009                                                                                       
> 
> [    7.848352] tuner 0-004b: chip found @ 0x96 (saa7133[0])                                  
> 
> [    7.883008] tda829x 0-004b: setting tuner address to 61                                   
> ...

 

Ah y las use que tengo son:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="gtk -gnome X qt3 qt4 kde dbus dvd alsa cdr dvb win32codecs aac truetype usb jpeg java png gimp parport ppds qt3support mysql sql svg webkit opengl"

 

----------

## esteban_conde

En mi caso tuve que poner el módulo en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 con el número de tarjeta.

en mi caso saa7134 card=94

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> saa7134 card=94
> 
> saa7134-dvb
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> [ 20.274438] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xe5005000 irq 16 registered as card -1 

 

Eso es lo que te arroja dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
> 
> saa7133[0]: found at 0000:00:0e.0, rev: 209, irq: 19, latency: 64, mmio: 0xf7e00000
> ...

 como ves la salida indica [card=94, insmod option]

y otra cosa que no comentas es si has bajado el firmware con el script get_dvb_firmware que está en /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/

ahí te dice donde copiarlo para que ser leido.

----------

## cameta

Realmente la autodetecta 

7.462198] saa7134 0000:02:06.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16                                

[    7.462206] saa7133[0]: found at 0000:02:06.0, rev: 209, irq: 16, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe5005000                           

[    7.462213] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 0070:6701, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1110 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=104,autodetected]

----------

## pcmaster

A mí al cambiar a KDE4 también me ha dejado de funcionar kaffeine. Pero el problema no es el TDT, ya que puede buscar y memorizar canales. El problema es que no puedo reproducir nada. Ni TDT, ni archivos .avi, ni nada de nada.

Si intento usar el TDT, kaffeine me suelta un mensaje que dice que no encuentra el dispositivo. Pero si intento reproducir un .avi, me sale un mensaje de error sin letras, sólo la señal roja y nada más.

En VDR sí puedo ver la TDT, pero cada uno o dos minutos se produce una micro-pausa (0,2-0,5 seg) y es bastante fastidioso. No es problema de CPU porque con los canales normales el consumo de CPU es bajísimo. el de HD ni lo coge. Con kaffeine sobre kde3 no ocurría, además de que cogía perfectamente el canal TV3HD en alta definición, usando la aceleración CUDA de la nvidia a través de xine-lib-1.2

Uso XFCE4, pero en menú Configuración->Preferencias del sistema me sale el panel de control de kde, y no me deja elegir el backend, sólo me sale Gstreamer, no xine. Y en los menús de kaffeine no puede cambiarse (en kde3 sí se podía).

Vamos, que la actualización me ha hecho una cagada total.

Cameta: para saber si te detecta realmente la tarjeta, mira a ver si tienes en /dev/dvb un directorio adapter0 con 4 archivos. En mi caso:

```

$ ls /dev/dvb* -lR

/dev/dvb:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 120 ene 12 20:12 adapter0

/dev/dvb/adapter0:

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 4 ene 12 20:12 demux0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 5 ene 12 20:12 dvr0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 3 ene 12 20:12 frontend0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 7 ene 12 20:12 net0

```

o un dmesg:

```
$ dmesg|grep dvb

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

usb 8-5: firmware: requesting dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T Stick' in warm state.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 50 msecs.

dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T Stick successfully initialized and connected.

usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dib0700

```

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Pero si intento reproducir un .avi, me sale un mensaje de error sin letras, sólo la señal roja y nada más. 

 

A mi tampoco me reproducia nada.

Prueba a hacer un revdep-rebuild

Tambien un emerge xine-lib puede dar buen resultado

Y luego volver a emerger kaffeine. 

La tarjeta en principio la detecta

ls /dev/dvb* -lR

/dev/dvb:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 120 2010-01-12 20:08 adapter0

/dev/dvb/adapter0:

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 4 2010-01-12 20:08 demux0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 5 2010-01-12 20:08 dvr0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 3 2010-01-12 20:08 frontend0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 7 2010-01-12 20:08 net0

dmesg|grep DVB

[    7.462213] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 0070:6701, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1110 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=104,autodetected]

[    7.602475] tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) NTSC(M) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xfc)

[   11.123546] DVB: registering new adapter (saa7133[0])

[   11.123552] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend -40 (Philips TDA10046H DVB-T)...

A parte que usando el skin de xine eso funciona.

Tengo la teoria de que debe de existir algun paquete que no se ha compilado adecuadamente o algun fallo en las use.

¿Que use tienes? Creo recordar que habia un programa que decia cual era la funcion de las gento. Creo recordar que hay una manera de saber cuales son las dependencias completas de un paquete, deberia de saber cuales son las dependencias de xine lib y de kaffeine. 

PS

Creo que se han precipitado en marcar kde 4 como estable y es una pena porque hay muchas cosas que me agradan de este nuevo entorno gráfico.

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Te refieres a: emerge -pv paquete-que-quieras?.

----------

## cameta

A algo como eso. El problema es que una vez se ha compilado esa instrucción ya no te da los paquetes que dependen.

----------

## cameta

Probare con un nuevo kernel.

----------

## pcmaster

Puedo volver a recompilar, pero lo he hecho ya varias veces sin resultado. Y el revdep-rebuild está hecho.

No creo que tenga relación con el kernel. En ese caso no funcionaría con ninguna aplicación. Y en VDR funciona (aunque como ya he dicho, con algunas pausas).

kaffeine es capaz de detectar la tarjeta y buscar canales, pero no reproduce nada. Así que no es problema de la parte TDT. Yo pienso que más bien el problema debe estar relacionado con alguno de los paquetes xine-lib, gstreamer y phonon.

En primer lugar, en Preferencias del sistema -> Multimedia, pestaña backend solamente aparece Gstreamer. No aparece Xine, que creo que funcionaría como antes (bueno, no he podido probarlo en kde4, pero en kde3 funcionaba).

Además, media-sound/phonon está compilado con las USE "alsa gstreamer xcb xine (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio" por lo que debería poderse elegir entre los backend xine y gstreamer. En un hilo del foro en inglés ponía que una solución para seleccionar xine, si no tienes instalado kde, era compilar phonon sin soporte gstreamer, solamente con soporte xine. Pero no me ha dado resultado. Si lo hago, kaffeine directamente no inicia. En la versión 3 el backend podía seleccionarse directamente desde el menú de kaffeine, pero en la 4 no, se tiene que hacer a través de la configuración de kde, que como ya he dicho sólo muestra el backend gstreamer.

Evidentemente, tengo instalada la librería xine-lib, en su versión 1.2 (esta versión funcionaba en kde3). Está instalada con las USE: "X a52 aac alsa dts dvd esd flac gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad mng musepack nls opengl sdl theora truetype vcd vdpau vdr vorbis xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) (-arts) -debug -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -jack -libcaca -mmap -modplug -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex -v4l (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc".

Prácticamente se me han acabado las ideas.

----------

## cameta

Mirando he pensado que a lo mejor el problema esta en los linux-dvb-headers que son necesarios para que los programas puedan acceder a la tarjeta. Se podria probar con la version inestable. media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-5 

Y a continuacion recompilar kaffeine.

(He expuesto tambien mi duda en el foro de kaffeine)

----------

## pcmaster

Voy a probarlo, pero dudo que funcione. El problema es que, en mi caso, kaffeine SÍ puede acceder a la tarjeta. Lo que no puede hacer es reproducir ningún contenido multimedia, ni TDT ni un simple archivo .avi.

---Edito---

No, no rula.

Al actualizar linuxtv-dvb-headers a la versión 5, se actualiza también linux-headers a la versión 2.6.30-r1. Tras ello recomplio kaffeine: nada, mismo problema.

Voy a probar recompilar phonon. Al hacerlo, la primera vez lo he interrumpido para ver los mensajes del configure:

```

 Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Success

-- checking for module 'libxine'

--   found libxine, version 1.1.90

-- Performing Test XINE_XCB_FOUND

-- Performing Test XINE_XCB_FOUND - Success

-- Found XINE: /usr/lib64/libxine.so
```

O sea, detecta a Xine.

---Edito---

Nada, sigue igual.

----------

## cameta

Hola,

al menos a mi me reproduce los archivos

Mi xine-lib está compilada con estas use

media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.17  USE="X a52 aac alsa css dts gtk ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl theora truetype v4l vorbis win32codecs xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -sdl -speex -vcd -vidix (-vis) -wavpack -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

¿Has probado a recompilar xine?

Si ya lo has hecho yo probaria esto:

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

(a mi me ha solucionado muchos problemas)

PS

Cuando todo lo demás falle probare esto

emerge -eav system

emerge -eav world

(pero claro esto es una matada)

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, he probado a recompilar xine.

Además, VDR funciona a través de Xine-lib (usando xineliboutput), así que no creo que el problema esté en xine-lib.

Lo que falla debe ser algo que hace que kaffeine no acceda a xine-lib.

---EDITO---

Va a ser algún lío con qt:

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world -a

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

#
```

```
# emerge --depclean

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 * 

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 *   ~x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1 pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-4.5.1

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

# 
```

Lo malo es que qt-4.5.1 ya no está en el portage, está la versión 4.5.3 y está... hard masked:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-libs/qt

Desinstalo qt-4.5.1 y el emerge --update --deep --newuse world -a dice exactamente lo mismo: está todo OK.

revdep-rebuild igual: todo OK.

Ahora sí, emerge --depclean desinstala un montón de paquetes... ya veremos qué pasa.

Ha acabado:

```
Packages installed:   1009

Packages in world:    197

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    836

Number removed:       173
```

Espero no me haya roto nada :O

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

De momento no parece haberse roto nada, aunque después tuve que reinstalar mjpegtools. Y han desaparecido algunos de los temas de xfce4, con lo que ha cambiado el aspecto de las ventanas. Nada grave.

Pero kaffeine sigue exactamente igual.

La gracia está en que, aunque el emerge --depclean haya desinstalado un montón de paquetes, al hacer un emerge, cuando no hay paquetes que actualizar, sale un mensaje de si quiero hacer una limpieza automática, y aunque le diga que sí, nunca encontraba ninguno.:

```
localhost ~ # emerge --update --deep --newuse world -a

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

localhost ~ # 
```

Rectifico: ANTES no reproducía pero sí buscaba canales.

AHORA ni lo uno ni lo otro. Vamos para atrás, como los cangrejos.

El fallo ha de estar en la parte de kaffeine, qt o algo así, porque como digo, en VDR funciona.

----------

## cameta

Finalmente he conseguido que detecte mi tarjeta y ahora ya escanea.

Tras buscar por los bugs de kaffeine he encontrado este:

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=214831

Si inicio el HAL con 

/etc/init.d/hald  start

(nada de esto esta documentado)

Con esto ya detecta la tarjeta y es posible escanear los canales.   :Very Happy: 

Pero sigue habiendo una cantidad impresionante de problemas.

A veces se cuelga cuando cambias de canal .

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299527

Cuando reinicias has de volver a seleccionar la ubicación.

PS

Kaffeine 0.8.6 era una autentica maravilla, pero esto es un saco de problemas

----------

## pcmaster

Ya vuelve a encontrar canales. Era un fallo muy tonto: basta parar vdr:  /etc/init.d/vdr stop

¿chorra, no?

Eso sí, de reproducir, ni de coña.

Respecto a a los cuelgues, la mía, que es USB y usa chipset DIB0700, tenía cuelgues aleatorios (la mayoría de veces al cambiar de canal, aunque no necesariamente) que se solucionaron con una actualización a la última versión de firmware (no es arriesgado hacerla, sólo es un archivo que se carga en el dispositivo cada vez que enchufas el USB, ya que no tiene flash). Mira a ver si encuentras un firmawre más moderno para la tuya, y, si lo hay, pones un bug para que lo añadan al paquete linuxtv-dvb-firmware.

----------

## cameta

Parece que ha mejorado.

Bueno de momento ya tengo TDT en kaffeine.

En cuanto a tu problema.

Si una aplicación como xine

Emerge -pv xine 

puede reproducir ficheros y kaffeine no, el problema esta en kaffeine. ¿Has probado a eliminar el directorio donde se encuentra la configuración de kaffeine?

PS

¿Qué versiones usas de phonon y de xine-lib?

Yo uso estas:

media-sound/phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520  USE="xcb xine -debug -gstreamer"

 media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.17  USE="X a52 aac alsa css dts gtk ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl theora truetype v4l vorbis win32codecs xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -sdl -speex -vcd -vidix (-vis) -wavpack -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

----------

## pcmaster

Actualicé phonon a la ultimísima por si se arreglaba. Pero no. En cuanto a xine-lib, uso la 1.2 del overlay. En kaffeine 0.8 sobre kde3 funcionaba:

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pv phonon xine-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9999_p284  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd esd flac gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad mng musepack nls opengl sdl theora truetype vcd vdpau vdr vorbis xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) (-arts) -debug -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -jack -libcaca -mmap -modplug -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex -v4l (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB [?=>1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.3.80-r1  USE="alsa gstreamer xcb xine (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio" 0 kB [0]

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

localhost ~ # 
```

Si elimino el directorio .kde4, o copia .kde en .kde4, kaffeine pierde la configuración (ya no tiene los canales) pero puedo re-configurar la tarjeta y buscar canales de nuevo.

Pero sigue in reproducir nada.

Voy a desactualizar xine-lib a la última estable, no sea que se hayan cargado la compatibilidad con xine-lib 1.2...

PUES SÍ

Tras desactualizar phonon y xine-liba  las últimas versiones estables en el portage, kaffeine ha vuelto a funcionar.

Actualizando de nuevo xine-lib a la versión 1.2, sigue apareciendo en la configuración, pero NO funciona. Kaffeine muestra un mensaje que dice que no encuentra la librería, (ya no sale el mensaje de error en blanco). El mismo que muestran las preferencias de kde. Recompilando phonon, vuelva a desaparecer el backend xine.

Por tanto, el problema es del paquete phonon, que no es compatible con xine-lib-1.2

Y ahora viene cuando flipo: con xine-lib-1.1.17 me está reproduciendo el canal TV3HD (aunque sin sonido, y con las típicas rayas de entrelazado). Cuando averigüe dónde configurar los "parámetros del motor de xine" lo arreglo.

----------

## cameta

Me alegro de que al final se haya solucionado el problema

 *Quote:*   

>  con xine-lib-1.1.17 me está reproduciendo el canal TV3HD (aunque sin sonido,

 

Hay abierto un hilo sobre esto en 

http://hftom.free.fr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=493

PS

Sigo opinando que el paso a KDE 4 ha sido demasiado precipitado. Kaffeine tiene un monton de problemas.

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias.

La rayas esas de entrelazado aparecen en ventana pequeña, al reescalar el video. En pantalla grande, no (algo es algo).

El enlace que has puesto no funciona  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

Deberia funcionar

http://hftom.free.fr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=493

Bueno sino te funciona

http://kaffeine.kde.org/

Selecciona forum

http://hftom.free.fr/phpBB2

Y miras en DVB.

PS

Por cierto en la página de kaffeine dice que esta version es inestable.

----------

## pcmaster

Ahora sí va. Quizá tuviese un fallo momentáneo. Gracias.

----------

## pcmaster

Por cierto, el icono de kaffeine está "missing" ¿no?

----------

## cameta

A mi me aparece

----------

## pcmaster

A mí me desapareció al desinstalar el antiguo kaffeine-0.8.8 que iba sobre kde3

----------

## cameta

Con kmenuedit es posible recuperar el icono.

Esta en /usr/share/icons/oxygen/48x48/apps

----------

